# Chevy cruze turns off while driving



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This has been reported by about 3 or 4 other members recently, and I'll recommend to you the same thing I recommended to everyone else. First and foremost, contact GM customer support and have a case on file with them. Then, have them work with your dealership directly, and contact you with updates every single week (call them if they don't call you), until they find the problem and see to its resolution. Do not pick up the car until they have found something and taken an action to resolve it. If necessary, demand to speak to a district case manager.

Can you describe any conditions during which the car turned off?

Welcome to CruzeTalk by the way.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

im gunna take a guess here and say yet another troll...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

pntballer925 said:


> im gunna take a guess here and say yet another troll...


I usually like to give people the benefit of the doubt. I'll keep an eye on this thread and see what comes out of it. If the user doesn't respond back within a week, I'll delete it and mark it as spam. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I think thats a good idea. Since he isn't the only one. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> I think thats a good idea. Since he isn't the only one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


There's another thread this was report in, and out of the 4 or 5, 3 of those members never came back to report or discuss their issue. That does us absolutely no good, because we don't know if the issue is even real. I'll give the user a week to respond to my post.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Prettyeyes013 said:


> My chevy cruze has been turning off while am driving in town or onthe highway for about two months. I have already taken it to look for the recall and it get the oil changes when its suppose to. Is my car the only one that turns off while driving!!? I have tired tktale it again but they keep procasteding, about it and i work and need another vicle to take to work and to get thigs dkne while its beening looked at. But am i the onlynone that this has happened to..?



Prettyeyes013,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you as well as get a service request open for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## saturnfan (Dec 31, 2014)

We had the same issue last week.I was driving it around 50mph and the engine just cut out. I was able to pull off the road and get it started again. In the past and still have had issues where when I go to start it it will turn over and then cut out right away. Had it in before for the stalling issue they did a reset.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Our Dodge Intrepid did this, especially right after refueling. The problem we had was a faulty fuel pump. Take your car in and get the negative battery cable replaced to eliminate this as the cause. Unfortunately there are a lot of reasons a car can stall.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

saturnfan said:


> We had the same issue last week.I was driving it around 50mph and the engine just cut out. I was able to pull off the road and get it started again. In the past and still have had issues where when I go to start it it will turn over and then cut out right away. Had it in before for the stalling issue they did a reset.


Hi Saturnfan,

If you decide to bring your Cruze into the dealership, I would be happy to reach out to them on your behalf. We truly apologize for this concern, and understand how disheartening this may seem. Please feel free to reach out to us in a private message and include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## scruze220 (Jun 30, 2015)

*chevy cruze turns off while driving*

I have had this issue twice in one week with my Chevy Cruze. I have filed a claim and reported it each time and taken the car into the dealership each time. It currently is sitting there and they said they tried to replicate the problem, but of course it didn't do it again. They (GM and the dealership) told me to take it back and they will be putting a device in it to try and take a snap shot of the problem a minute before and after. I hope it happens again so we can come to some sort of resolution. My heart stops everytime, since it's my daily commuter and I have my daughter with me.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As someone who's life's work is making things work, I can tell you the absolute worst thing is a intermittent. It sucks for the tech because he can't fix something that works It's back for the customer because it's not reliable. 

The snapshot device is a good move.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

scruze220 said:


> I have had this issue twice in one week with my Chevy Cruze. I have filed a claim and reported it each time and taken the car into the dealership each time. It currently is sitting there and they said they tried to replicate the problem, but of course it didn't do it again. They (GM and the dealership) told me to take it back and they will be putting a device in it to try and take a snap shot of the problem a minute before and after. I hope it happens again so we can come to some sort of resolution. My heart stops everytime, since it's my daily commuter and I have my daughter with me.


Hi Scruze, 

I completely understand how unsettling this may seem, and I'm happy to hear that the dealership is working towards a possible resolution. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the dealership you are currently working with. I would be more than happy to look into this further, and document your concern in a case. Looking forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruzhero (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze RS Automatic. I was wondering if anyone found a fix to this problem. I have been having this issue for the last 2 weeks now. The first time it started they told me to drive it in to the dealership. When attempting to do so, the car died on me mid traffic and would not start again. I had to get it towed into the dealership. They told me there was nothing they could do since they could not duplicate the problem. I drove the car to the sales department because I wanted to get rid of the car, when we got in to drive to the used car lot the problem happened right there at the dealership. They took the car in that day, ran some diagnostics and ended up replacing the neg cable as I have seen as a recommended action in this thread. I picked the car up today, drove it home no problem, let it sit for about 5 hours and when heading out it shut down while I was leaving my street. Whenever it shuts down, it says to server the Airbag, the Power Steering, and the traction control. Would love some feedback to see if anyone has fixed this issue.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Cruzhero said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze RS Automatic. I was wondering if anyone found a fix to this problem. I have been having this issue for the last 2 weeks now. The first time it started they told me to drive it in to the dealership. When attempting to do so, the car died on me mid traffic and would not start again. I had to get it towed into the dealership. They told me there was nothing they could do since they could not duplicate the problem. I drove the car to the sales department because I wanted to get rid of the car, when we got in to drive to the used car lot the problem happened right there at the dealership. They took the car in that day, ran some diagnostics and ended up replacing the neg cable as I have seen as a recommended action in this thread. I picked the car up today, drove it home no problem, let it sit for about 5 hours and when heading out it shut down while I was leaving my street. Whenever it shuts down, it says to server the Airbag, the Power Steering, and the traction control. Would love some feedback to see if anyone has fixed this issue.


wow, most people with these problems are 2011 and 2012 cruze owners, but a 2014,you would think they'd get it right by now


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruzhero said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze RS Automatic. I was wondering if anyone found a fix to this problem. I have been having this issue for the last 2 weeks now. The first time it started they told me to drive it in to the dealership. When attempting to do so, the car died on me mid traffic and would not start again. I had to get it towed into the dealership. They told me there was nothing they could do since they could not duplicate the problem. I drove the car to the sales department because I wanted to get rid of the car, when we got in to drive to the used car lot the problem happened right there at the dealership. They took the car in that day, ran some diagnostics and ended up replacing the neg cable as I have seen as a recommended action in this thread. I picked the car up today, drove it home no problem, let it sit for about 5 hours and when heading out it shut down while I was leaving my street. Whenever it shuts down, it says to server the Airbag, the Power Steering, and the traction control. Would love some feedback to see if anyone has fixed this issue.


We're so sorry to hear this, Cruzhero! We've received your private message regarding this issue and will be responding shortly. Again, we apologize for the trouble this has caused, but we look forward to working toward a possible solution. Talk to you soon.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mallicharagin (Aug 5, 2015)

My daughter's 2013 Chevy Cruz cuts off every other month seems like one time the whole system shut down a tow truck driver came to tow the car and he lifted the cable to the battery and the car cranked but we are now still experiencing the car cutting off on my daughter in heavy traffic I fear for my child's life because this is very dangerous could someone please advise


----------



## jhb24 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a 2015 ls 1.8l and it has cut off on me twice in the same day but has not done it aging in over a week .once as soon as I cranked it that morning then 25 miles later at a red light I notice the head lights cut off threw a reflection in the car in front of me and that's when I realized it had done it aging.I haven't contacted anyone on this issue yet but I plan to this week .the only other issue I have is its a six speed Manuel and in firs and second I notice it is not as smooth of an excelaration as it should be it almost seams like it is power surging just enof to fill it as I am excelarating threw lower gears. ..how should I go about having this issue looked in to ...keep in mind this is the first New car I have ever bought so I am not acustem. To all the do,sand donts 
Thank you in advance. 
Also new to any kind of forums so I hope I am doing this right


----------



## brandymae (Aug 1, 2013)

Any fixes?


----------



## 0236king (Nov 4, 2015)

My 2013 Cruze shut off 4 times today while driving and I am just so done with this vehicle. in the last 20000 miles I have had to repair 4-5 things in the engine. I am so done with Chevy and will never buy another if this doesn't get resolved by Chevy. I almost got hit when it shut off.


----------



## moereloos (Mar 8, 2011)

Well..... My story is 60 manhours later fuel tank out.. Relay check replacement----- Pressure regulator replacement and numerous swearing etc.......

DVLA in the UK issued a recall due to ignition issue that could affect my model.

The problem is under the Battery tray... They never told me what the issue was but mine is now sorted....

This started by cutting out when taking a bend to the right later just continuing with cutouts during driving on motorways. later it would not go above idle,,,,,,,,

What a pain that was All error codes was for fuel pressure regulator faults


----------



## njdevil610 (Sep 26, 2016)

I received a notification from GM about a loose battery cable that may cause this sort of problem. It wasn't a recall but they were offering to fix it free of charge. Call your dealer and see if your vehicle is part of this safety bulletin.


----------



## franck (Dec 18, 2016)

no you are not the only one. It happened to me 2 years ego when i purchased the 2013 used LT white cruze, with 32000 miles on it. after 4 days i started having that problem. it was so bad that sometimes i had to wait about 10 to 15 min because it would trun on again after i turn it off. Almost got myself crash because when it happens you have no control.I returned the car and got the silver one 2014with 24000 miles on it. i traded in the silver and got me the 2015 white cruze beginning 2016 with 20000 miles on it. looks like it happen just with the white ones? this november 2016 i had the same problem. it started really slow with majure issues like the radio was going off and on bluetooth disconnected and beginning december 2016 i almost bump a car everthing went off while i was drinving into a curve road 40 miles/ hour . Seriously its a big problem.


----------



## vascobonilla (Nov 28, 2017)

I have the same issue, my cruze is 2014 standard. I check but there's no recalls for my vin. Tomorrow I'm taking it to the dealer but the issue is very random. I haven't been able to pin point a pattern that triggers the event. Last week I was making 80k/h, thank God it was a streight road. It hasn't happened these few days.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe this was GM's first version of the gas saving start stop feature. Sorry I couldn't resist. I hope everyone finds a solution and no one gets seriously hurt. 

i was driving the other night and someone in a cruze was making a right at an intersection and all of the sudden they stopped and put on their emergency flashers and sat there a few minutes but finally got it going and got out of the intersection. Couldn't tell what version of cruze it was but it was a gen 1.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

What was the real deal with this thread? I've never seen another one like it with at least 15 posters who joined just to tell us about their CRUZE "turning off" and never heard from again?


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What was the real deal with this thread? I've never seen another one like it with at least 15 posters who joined just to tell us about their CRUZE "turning off" and never heard from again?


The admin should have deleted the thread like he promised.


----------



## EdinFla (Mar 19, 2018)

*Engine shuts off while driving*

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze that I bought for my daughter. On two separate occasions (once while she was driving and once while I was driving) the engine shuts off completely while driving. After letting the car sit for 30 minutes, it will restart and drive as if nothing happened. This is absolutely absurd. She is only 16 and is terrified to drive her car now. Can someone please help us.


----------



## shoann01 (May 30, 2018)

*2014 chevy cruze stalls*

I have a 2014 chevy cruze also and it also stalls out on us when were driving. We have to pull to the side of the road. all lights on the odometer turns on and the middle reads service service bag. My daughter messes with the battery then it decides to turn on again. I would like to know what is going on. We changed out the negative battery cable too.


----------



## Beth9501 (Sep 18, 2019)

My mom has 2014 Chevy Cruze same issue shut off going down the road. Had every thing in the world done can't find out what is wrong. Hook to a computer it says massive air flow censer. For the people who think this is just people trolling or whatever. That is stupid this is people trying to get help and when they can't get it here what is the use in coming back. I have a friend that had a 2013 same issue. This is a Chevy Cruze problem and they need to get to the bottom of it and issue a massive recall.


----------



## Beth9501 (Sep 18, 2019)

shoann01 said:


> *2014 chevy cruze stalls*
> 
> I have a 2014 chevy cruze also and it also stalls out on us when were driving. We have to pull to the side of the road. all lights on the odometer turns on and the middle reads service service bag. My daughter messes with the battery then it decides to turn on again. I would like to know what is going on. We changed out the negative battery cable too.


Same here sometimes we have to mess with the battery cable sometimes we don't have to. My mother is 60yrs old not someone who needs to be stuck on the side of the road had it in and out of the mechanic. Three weeks one time and a month the next. She has spent a fortune changing things out. Started to change the wire harness but the dealer ship ordered the wrong one then wouldn't exchange or give here money back. $400.00. Chevy is a rip off and there dealerships are a rip off.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Beth9501 said:


> Started to change the wire harness but the dealer ship ordered the wrong one then wouldn't exchange or give here money back. $400.00. Chevy is a rip off and there dealerships are a rip off.


I assume it was your mistake, not the dealers. Lots of places won't do returns on electrical stuff. 

Two things to look into: the negative battery cable. It's a known issue in the Gen 1. The other one is the ignition relay. Cheap part ($8?), easy to change(in the fuse box) One person here found that was the problem in his car.


----------



## Beth9501 (Sep 18, 2019)

The piece of *__* burned the other night. She got in it to come to my house and before she could get it out of the driveway it started dying. She went to pull it back behind the house and before she could get it there it started smoking out from under the dash or middle console one she wasn't sure where it was coming out. When I got up there (right up the road from my house) we got the fire extinguisher wouldn't work. I'm so glad she didn't get it back behind the house or it would have probably started a fire in house. If anyone has one doing this do not pull it in a garage or anywhere close to your house.


----------



## Beth9501 (Sep 18, 2019)

Has for my or the dealer we didn't order it the dealer wouldn't let us. He had to get on the phone with the mechanic. Don't matter now.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Beth9501 said:


> The piece of *__* burned the other night. She got in it to come to my house and before she could get it out of the driveway it started dying. She went to pull it back behind the house and before she could get it there it started smoking out from under the dash or middle console one she wasn't sure where it was coming out. When I got up there (right up the road from my house) we got the fire extinguisher wouldn't work. I'm so glad she didn't get it back behind the house or it would have probably started a fire in house. If anyone has one doing this do not pull it in a garage or anywhere close to your house.


Did the fire extinguisher not work, or did it work but not extinguish the fire? These are two different scenarios. Also, contact your insurance company at this point to get the car declared a total loss due to fire in the engine bay. I suspect you purchased someone else's problem car and your best bet would be to get rid of it, getting as much money out of it as you can.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just for reference, fire extinguishers are ineffective against electrical fires unless you disconnect the power. As long as it has power, it will produce heat - enough heat to set things on fire. An extinguisher can deal with what the heat set on fire, but can't stop the heat source.


----------



## MrJ718 (Nov 16, 2019)

Prettyeyes013 said:


> My chevy cruze has been turning off while am driving in town or onthe highway for about two months. I have already taken it to look for the recall and it get the oil changes when its suppose to. Is my car the only one that turns off while driving!!? I have tired tktale it again but they keep procasteding, about it and i work and need another vicle to take to work and to get thigs dkne while its beening looked at. But am i the onlynone that this has happened to..?





Beth9501 said:


> My mom has 2014 Chevy Cruze same issue shut off going down the road. Had every thing in the world done can't find out what is wrong. Hook to a computer it says massive air flow censer. For the people who think this is just people trolling or whatever. That is stupid this is people trying to get help and when they can't get it here what is the use in coming back. I have a friend that had a 2013 same issue. This is a Chevy Cruze problem and they need to get to the bottom of it and issue a massive recall.


I have a 2011 model and does the same thing especially in the cold weather I was good most of the summer after changing my battery a few times but lastnight was the first time it shut off on my while on the highway..


----------



## SHADOWSCHWINN (Dec 23, 2019)

Prettyeyes013 said:


> My chevy cruze has been turning off while am driving in town or onthe highway for about two months. I have already taken it to look for the recall and it get the oil changes when its suppose to. Is my car the only one that turns off while driving!!? I have tired tktale it again but they keep procasteding, about it and i work and need another vicle to take to work and to get thigs dkne while its beening looked at. But am i the onlynone that this has happened to..?


MY DAUGHTEERS 2014 DOES IT TO


----------



## Powerless (Oct 20, 2020)

I do not believe the posters above are trolls because this has been happening to me as well, this year, unfortunately. Driving my wife's 2012 Chevy Cruze and all of a sudden the engine dies, as does the power steering, and "Service Bag" inexplicably pops up. This has happened multiple times and we no longer drive the car because I fear for our lives. I brought the car to the dealership and they couldn't find any problem with it. We will not drive it.


----------



## ktallen (Oct 30, 2020)

Prettyeyes013 said:


> My chevy cruze has been turning off while am driving in town or onthe highway for about two months. I have already taken it to look for the recall and it get the oil changes when its suppose to. Is my car the only one that turns off while driving!!? I have tired tktale it again but they keep procasteding, about it and i work and need another vicle to take to work and to get thigs dkne while its beening looked at. But am i the onlynone that this has happened to..?


My 2014 cruze does the same thing but it was only after making a right turn it shuts off, then i get all these different message no remote dectected check steering column air bags roll windows up and down.and now it wont even start


----------



## muzicmax (Oct 30, 2020)

Prettyeyes013 said:


> My chevy cruze has been turning off while am driving in town or *on the highway* for about two months. I have already taken it to look for the recall and it get the oil changes when its suppose to. Is my car the only one that turns off while driving!!? I have tired tktale it again but they keep procasteding, about it and i work and need another vicle to take to work and to get thigs dkne while its beening looked at. But am i the onlynone that this has happened to..?


Wow had no idea this was a problem. What do you do if turns off on the hi-way? Say your doing 120km-75 mph and have 4 grand kids in the car..Talk about dangerous!! I'd be driving that straight to the dealer and demand this problem is taking care of!


----------



## Danielleelawson (Nov 23, 2020)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> We're so sorry to hear this, Cruzhero! We've received your private message regarding this issue and will be responding shortly. Again, we apologize for the trouble this has caused, but we look forward to working toward a possible solution. Talk to you soon.
> 
> Amber N.
> Chevrolet Customer Care


I’m having the same problem been stuck on the side of the road a few time in the past few weeks the car will run find for about an hour then it’s like it doesn’t wanna go then dies unplugg the coil back and plug it back in the car run


----------



## hiznloz (Jan 30, 2021)

I've got a 2011 Cruze LTZ that is cutting of randomly like those others mentioned. It's happened 3 times now and is concerning. Is there a recall or other info that I need to review about this?


----------



## Cruzerider (Sep 10, 2021)

I have the same exact problem with my 2014 Chevy Cruze and the dealership said the recall had already been fixed. I have to get it checked out because I need a way to work. I need Chevy to fix the problem cause I don’t have thousands of dollars to fix this out of pocket. Or they need to reopen a recall or investigation on their cars.


----------



## Zion.chevy (Sep 14, 2021)

Prettyeyes013 said:


> My chevy cruze has been turning off while am driving in town or onthe highway for about two months. I have already taken it to look for the recall and it get the oil changes when its suppose to. Is my car the only one that turns off while driving!!? I have tired tktale it again but they keep procasteding, about it and i work and need another vicle to take to work and to get thigs dkne while its beening looked at. But am i the onlynone that this has happened to..?


This


Prettyeyes013 said:


> My chevy cruze has been turning off while am driving in town or onthe highway for about two months. I have already taken it to look for the recall and it get the oil changes when its suppose to. Is my car the only one that turns off while driving!!? I have tired tktale it again but they keep procasteding, about it and i work and need another vicle to take to work and to get thigs dkne while its beening looked at. But am i the onlynone that this has happened to..?





XtremeRevolution said:


> This has been reported by about 3 or 4 other members recently, and I'll recommend to you the same thing I recommended to everyone else. First and foremost, contact GM customer support and have a case on file with them. Then, have them work with your dealership directly, and contact you with updates every single week (call them if they don't call you), until they find the problem and see to its resolution. Do not pick up the car until they have found something and taken an action to resolve it. If necessary, demand to speak to a district case manager.
> 
> Can you describe any conditions during which the car turned off?
> 
> Welcome to CruzeTalk by the way.





Prettyeyes013 said:


> My chevy cruze has been turning off while am driving in town or onthe highway for about two months. I have already taken it to look for the recall and it get the oil changes when its suppose to. Is my car the only one that turns off while driving!!? I have tired tktale it again but they keep procasteding, about it and i work and need another vicle to take to work and to get thigs dkne while its beening looked at. But am i the onlynone that this has happened to..?


mine almost killed me bro like I was driving and my car jus went black wheel Locked then it came back on anyone can help????


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

txcruze26 said:


> wow, most people with these problems are 2011 and 2012 cruze owners, but a 2014,you would think they'd get it right by now


My 2013 has done this heart stopping stunt 5 times in two occasions during over a year! Unsettling and sad as it for "sure ruins the driving experience which is normally great"


----------

